# 2WD AUTO 4WD Buttons/Lights



## zygote (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi all, I'm looking for a cheapish X-Trail but am unfamiliar with them. I took a look at a 2002 X-Trail and had it out for a drive. I noticed that when turning the ignition the green 4WD light and the yellow 4WD Lock light would illuminate but then go out. Pressing the drive buttons didn't seem to have any appreciable effect and none of the lights would come on.

Am I right in thinking that in Auto mode the green light should be on and in 4WD locked mode the yellow and green lights should be on. Assume then that in 2WD mode, no lights are on??

This leads me to think that the 4WD on this one might not be working. Can anyone help clear this up, it was otherwise quite a nice example.

Thanks.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes you are correct.
Pressing the Auto button should illuminate the greeen 4WD indicator and pressing the Lock button should illuminate both the green 4WD and yellow LOCK indicators.

My guess is that the connector at the back of the switches has come loose.
Unclip the dash surround from around the radio and you will be able to get access to the switches to see if the connector is properly clipped in.


----------

